# ραντεβού στα γουναράδικα



## drsiebenmal (Jul 16, 2013)

Πριν από λίγο, ανέβηκε στην _Αυγή_ το εξής σχόλιο:

*Τι σημαίνει «Ραντεβού στα γουναράδικα» κύριε Πρετεντέρη;*

Ο έγκριτος σχολιαστής του δελτίου ειδήσεων του Mega, έδωσε την δική του εξήγηση στην λαϊκή έκφραση που έμεινε στην ιστορία σαν φράση του Άρη Βελουχιώτη. Ο Γιάννης Πρετεντέρης, λοιπόν μετέφρασε την συγκεκριμένη φράση ως μια απειλή προς τους εχθρούς των «αιμοσταγών απογόνων του καπετάνιου του ΕΛΑΣ». «Θα σας γδάρουμε» ήταν η μετάφραση του κυρίου Πρετεντέρη που προφανώς λόγω έλλειψης επαρχιώτικων γονιδίων στο DNA του αγνοεί ή θέλει να αγνοεί το νόημα της φράσης που κυκλοφορούσε στα στόματα των χωρικών του περασμένου αιώνα.
Πρόκειται για τον υποτιθέμενο χαιρετισμό μεταξύ αλεπούδων, κουναβιών και λοιπών γουνοφόρων ζουδίων πριν ξεμυτίσουν από την φωλιά τους: αν μας τσακώσουν αδέλφια το χάσαμε το τομάρι μας, ραντεβού στα γουναράδικα! Κάπως έτσι αποχαιρετούσε καθημερινά τους συντρόφους του κι ο Άρης Βελουχιώτης.
Το νόημα της φράσης προφανώς και γνώριζε ο παρακαθήμενος σχολιαστής του κ. Πρετεντέρη και παλαιός κομμουνιστής, που εκείνη την ώρα προφανώς ήταν απασχολημένος και δεν βρήκε την ευκαιρία να διορθώσει τον συνάδελφό του.

Ο Γιάννης Πρετεντέρης αναφερόταν στην εξής τοποθέτηση του βουλευτή του Σύριζα Βαγγέλη Διαμαντόπουλου:






από όπου μπορεί καθένας να σχηματίσει προσωπική γνώμη.

Συμπεράσματα ανάλογα με αυτά που ανέφερε για τη χρήση ο Γ. Πρετεντέρης φαίνεται πάντως να προκύπτουν και από τα διαδικτυακά αποσπάσματα που έχουν συγκεντρώσει και οι σχολιαστές του slang.gr, στο σχετικό τους νήμα, σε ανύποπτο χρόνο.

Προσωπικά, δεν θα με παραξένευε να έχουμε άλλη μια φράση που αλλιώς μπορεί να την χρησιμοποιούν οι μεν και αλλιώς να την ερμηνεύουν οι δε. Ούτε η πρώτη γλωσσική ασάφεια θα ήταν στις ημέρες μας, ούτε η τελευταία...

(Η παρουσίαση είναι ομολογουμένως λίγο στο φτερό, να μη χάσουμε το γλωσσικό λαβράκι.)


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2013)

Αυτό που είπε ο βουλευτής (και ακούγεται στο βίντεο) είναι:

«… Είμαστε έξω και ακούμε όλους αυτούς που δεν έχουν καταθέσεις, πολύ περισσότερο δεν είναι στη λίστα Λαγκάρντ, που δεν έχουν να πληρώσουν τον λογαριασμό του ρεύματος, του νερού, του τηλεφώνου, που δεν έχουν να ταΐσουν τα παιδιά τους, που δεν έχουν να στείλουν τα παιδιά τους να σπουδάσουν. […] Όλοι αυτοί μάς λένε το εξής: δεν εκβιάζονται, είναι αποφασισμένοι για ρήξη και ανατροπή. Έχουν αυτή την αποφασιστικότητα που θα πει αυτό που έλεγε και ο Άρης Βελουχιώτης όταν με συντρόφους τους πήγαιναν να δώσουν τις μάχες για να ελευθερώσουν αυτό τον τόπο. “Ραντεβού στα γουναράδικα”.»

Νομίζω ότι είναι σαφές τι εννοούσε ο βουλευτής. Τον Βελουχιώτη ωστόσο δεν το έχω ακούσει με ηχητικό ντοκουμέντο, οπότε εγώ δεν είμαι βέβαιος τι εννοούσε. Ο βουλευτής και ο Πρετεντέρης έδειξαν να ξέρουν πάντως.


----------



## Earion (Jul 16, 2013)

Η φράση ανήκει στο λεξιλόγιο και την κουλτούρα της παλιάς κλεφτουριάς επί Τουρκοκρατίας. Ή τουλάχιστον έτσι τα παρουσίαζε η πατριωτική πεζογραφία της δεκαετίας του ’50 και του ’60 (Δημ. Φωτιάδης, Τάκης Λάππας, Δημ. Σταμέλος, κ.ά.) που έχω διαβάσει.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2013)

Ο Χαριτόπουλος ξεκινά το βιβλίο του για τον Βελουχιώτη (_Άρης, ο αρχηγός των ατάκτων_) ως εξής:

Η Ελλάδα έκανε μαζί του, για πρώτη φορά, ασκήσεις ελεύθερων αναπνοών στα βουνά, μα αυτός συνήθιζε να λέει στους αποχωρισμούς του «Καλή αντάμωση στα γουναράδικα». {1. Εννοούσε εκεί που θα μας σκοτώσουν, εκεί που θα μας πάρουν το τομάρι, όπως των λύκων και των αλεπούδων.} Πίστευε όλο και λιγότερο σε ένα διαφορετικό φινάλε για την Αντίσταση και τον ίδιο.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2013)

Την έκφραση δεν την έχω ακούσει (δεν έχω άλλωστε πάρε δώσε με Καστοριά, όπου φαντάζομαι λόγω τοπικής βιοτεχνίας θα ακούγεται περισσότερο). Μάλιστα σκέφτηκα από τον τίτλο ότι ίσως πρόκειται για καμιά επόμενη συνάντηση Λεξιλόγων σε καμιά νέα μοδάτη γειτονιά του κέντρου. 
Από το βίντεο μου γεννήθηκε η εξής απορία: ο βουλευτής τι προφορά έχει; Έτσι μιλάνε στην Καστοριά;


----------



## bernardina (Jul 17, 2013)

Κι εγώ την ερμηνεία που δίνει ο Χαριτόπουλος γνωρίζω από τα νιάτα μου. Δεν ξέρω αν ο κύριος Διαμαντόπουλος το εννοούσε έτσι. Διαισθητικά και μόνο, και με βάση τα συμφραζόμενα, κατάλαβα ότι προσπαθούσε να πει κάτι άλλο: ότι δίνει ραντεβού με την "αντίδραση" στο πεδίο της μάχης (ή του εμφύλιου, στην προκειμένη). Αλλά επειδή δεν είμαι και κανένας Τειρεσίας, όποιος θέλει και ενδιαφέρεται φαντάζομαι ότι μπορεί να τον ρωτήσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2013)

Στο βιβλίο _Παροιμιαστήριον_ _ή Συλλογή παροιμιών εν χρήσει ουσών παρά τοις Ηπειρώταις_ του Σπ. Παν. Αραβαντινού (1863) υπάρχει μια παρεμφερής παροιμία: Τι γυρεύει η αλωπού 'ς τα γουναράδικα;, την οποία συνδέει όμως με τις παροιμίες και φράσεις: πολυτεχνίτης κι ερημοσπίτης και Πού πηγαίνεις, κακή τύχη; / 'ς του πολυτεχνά το σπίτι, με ερμηνεία: _Ότι ο το πολύτεχνον εξασκών επί το πλείστον δυστυχεί_.

Στο λήμμα αλεπού (44) των Παροιμιών (1ος τ.) του Πολίτη υπάρχει και πιο αναλυτική ερμηνεία: 

*Τι γυρεύει η αλεπού 'ς τα γουναράδικα;*
Η αλώπηξ αποφεύγει να πλησιάση εκείνους, ων κύριον έργον είναι η κατεργασία του δέρματός της· ουδείς εκών εμπίπτει εις χείρας των εχθρών του, Καθόλου δε ουδείς πρέπει να μεταβαίνη όπου διατρέχει κίνδυνον ή όπου είναι άσκοπος η παρουσία του.

Στα λήμματα γούννα και γουνναράς δεν υπάρχει αναφορά, λήμμα γουναράδικο δεν υπάρχει.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 17, 2013)

Το Βήμα, 13/11/2011:


> Από την άλλη πλευρά, στη γραµµή του «όχι» [Σημ. δική μου: στην συγκυβέρνηση Παπαδήμου] παραµένουν δίνοντας «σκληρή» εσωτερική µάχη κυρίως οι κκ. Γ. Μουρούτης (διευθυντής Γραφείου Τύπου) και Γ. Χαρβαλιάς (δηµοσιογράφος και σύµβουλος του κ. Σαµαρά), αλλά και ο πρόεδρος του «∆ικτύου 21» κ. Φ. Κρανιδιώτης, ο οποίος, αν τα πράγµατα δεν πάνε καλά για τη Ν∆, «ευχήθηκε» µε τη φράση του Αρη Βελουχιώτη: «Καλή αντάµωση στα... γουναράδικα».



(μέσω Ακίνδυνου)


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2013)

Προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ ποιο θα ήταν ένα αγγλικό αντίστοιχο, αλλά το μυαλό μου έχει σταματήσει στο θεατρικό «Break a leg».

Στο μεταξύ βρήκα έναν Κρητικό με καλά αγγλικά που, δεν πάνε δυο μήνες, περιέγραφε στο μπλογκ του τη φράση του Βελουχιώτη:

On the other hand, there is the story of Aris Velouchiotis, the _nom de guerre_ of Athanasios Klaras, who was the most prominent military leader in the Greek People’s Liberation Army (a major resistance organization in occupied Greece from 1942 to 1945) and a member of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of Greece at the same time, who used to quip quite often: “See you at the fur stores! “, And meant “we will meet you at the spot where we will be skinned alive.” It was a bit prophetic as he did suffer a horrible death… and the expression is still used today under various circumstances.
http://louduro.com/blog/?p=143#comment-119


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2013)

Earion said:


> Η φράση ανήκει στο λεξιλόγιο και την κουλτούρα της παλιάς κλεφτουριάς επί Τουρκοκρατίας. Ή τουλάχιστον έτσι τα παρουσίαζε η πατριωτική πεζογραφία της δεκαετίας του ’50 και του ’60 (Δημ. Φωτιάδης, Τάκης Λάππας, Δημ. Σταμέλος, κ.ά.) που έχω διαβάσει.



Αν η φράση ανήκε όντως στο λεξιλόγιο της κλεφτουριάς επί τουρκοκρατίας, θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν σχετικά ευρήματα πριν από τον Β'ΠΠ. Από τα *ως τώρα στοιχεία*, μου δημιουργείται η εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για φράση που πρωτοχρησιμοποίησε (ή, έστω, που πρωτοέκανε γνωστή) ο Βελουχιώτης, πατώντας πάνω στο παλιό παροιμιακό «τι γυρεύει η αλεπού στα γουναράδικα» και ίσως η πατριωτική πεζογραφία της δεκαετίας του ’50 και του ’60 (σκόπιμα ή μη) προσπάθησε να την ετεροχρονολογήσει, στο απώτερο ηρωικό παρελθόν.

Εγώ, πάντως, την καταλαβαίνω κάπως σαν λαϊκή, παροιμιακή παραλλαγή του «καλό βόλι!» και με αυτή την έννοια, μπορεί να ταιριάζει παντού όπου κάποιος δείχνει τη διάθεσή του να αγωνιστεί μέχρι την τελική νίκη, αδιαφορώντας ποιες μπορεί να είναι οι συνέπειες για τον εαυτό του.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 17, 2013)

Και να κοιτάξουμε λιγάκι εκείνο το προβληματικό "ραντεβού"; Θαρρώ πως ούτε ο Άρης θα έλεγε τέτοια λέξη ούτε, πολύ περισσότερο, η κλεφτουριά. Ένα καλή αντάμωση, ίσως;


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2013)

Μα αυτή ήταν η έκφραση του Βελουχιώτη (#4). Ο Γιάννης Καρυπίδης έβαλε και τελικό -ν: «Καλήν αντάμωση στα γουναράδικα».

Εδώ ξεκινήσαμε τη συζήτηση με την επίκαιρη παραφθορά (γι' αυτό και το «ραντεβού» στον τίτλο). Και μια και έβαλα το απόσπασμα του βουλευτή, ιδού και το απόσπασμα από το σχόλιο του Πρετεντέρη:

Θέλω να υπενθυμίσω στους τηλεθεατές τι σημαίνει η έκφραση «Ραντεβού στα γουναράδικα» που χρησιμοποιούσε ο Άρης Βελουχιώτης και επανέφερε σήμερα ο βουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ κ. Διαμαντόπουλος. Ήταν μια αγαπημένη λαϊκή έκφραση του Άρη Βελουχιώτη, που έλεγε «ραντεβού στα γουναράδικα», δηλαδή εκεί που ή θα με γδάρεις ή θα σε γδάρω, όπου θα ’χουμε εμφύλιο πόλεμο δηλαδή, μεταφορικά. Και είμαι βέβαιος ότι ο Βελουχιώτης απεδείχθη [ότι] ούτε μεταφορικά το έλεγε ούτε ως σχήμα λόγου. Το εννοούσε. Ελπίζω να μην το εννοεί ο κ. Διαμαντόπουλος.
http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/summary.asp?catid=27377#toppage (Μετά το 15:00)


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2013)

Επιμένοντας γλωσσικά, σε νεότερο σχόλιο στην Αυγή διαβάζω:

Διότι όταν ο Βελουχιώτης πολεμούσε τους Γερμανούς, *ευάριθμοι* εκ των δεξιών προγόνων τους, *ευάριθμοι* όχι όλοι, τα είχανε κάνει πλακάκια με τους κατακτητές. Ήταν δοσίλογοι, χίτες, ταγματασφαλίτες, χαφιέδες, μαυραγορίτες, γερμανοτσολιάδες. 

_Ευάριθμοι_ όπως _ολιγάριθμοι_, έτσι;
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=ευάριθμος&sin=all
Ή συνεχίζουμε τις υπερβολές και από τις δύο μεριές;


----------



## Earion (Jul 17, 2013)

Γέμισε το πόρτο από εξόριστους… όσο πάνε και μαζεύονται περισσότεροι –εξόριστοι και ντόπιοι. Να χαιρετήσουν τους αξιωματικούς του ΕΛΑΣ… Ο κόσμος από την προκυμαία χαιρετά… Προκυμαία και μαούνες ανταλλάσσουν ευχές. «Καλή αντάμωση»... Κι από τη μαούνα απαντούν: «Στα γουναράδικα». Είναι μια ευχή βγαλμένη από λαϊκή παροιμία. Την έλεγαν στον ΕΛΑΣ πριν από τις μάχες. Είναι κάτι σαν το «καλό βόλι» του 1821 και το «ψυχή βαθιά» της Αντίστασης. Συμβολίζει το θάρρος και την αυτοθυσία, την ελληνική παλληκαριά, την περιφρόνηση του θανάτου.

«Από τη ζωή των εξόριστων». Ριζοσπάστης, 16.5.1947


Περιορισμένες νοιώθω τις ικανότητές μου για να δώσω γραφτά, απλά και κατανοητά στον αναγνώστη μου ό,τι είδα και άκουσα και ένοιωσα κι έζησα την περασμένη βδομάδα σαν προσκαλεσμένος για λίγο στο 10ο Συνέδριο του ΚΚΕ. Κρουνοί τα συναισθήματα, συγκίνηση, ενθουσιασμός κι αναμνήσεις σαράντα χρόνων ζωής στο τιμημένο μας Κόμμα. Φάτσες γνωστές, ονόματα, φωνή αναιμική. Εσύ δεν είσαι ο Αγγέλου; Ναι μα ’γω δεν θυμούμαι τ’ όνομά σου. Θυμάστε στο Μεταγωγών επί Μεταξά; Ο Μουζενίδης, ο Μονέκας; Κατάξανθο παιδί τότες από το Βόλο, αν θυμούμαι καλά, τώρα φαλακρό και κάτασπρα τα λιγοστά μαλλιά, αγκαλιές, γέλια και δάκρυα. Πόσες φορές έχουμε συναντηθεί από τότε στα «γουναράδικα».

Ριζοσπάστης, 6.6.1978


Ορέ συναγωνιστή, λέει, χρόνια και ζαμάνια που έχουμε να ανταμώσουμε. Πώς μας τρώει και μας καταπίνει αυτή η απέραντη η Αθήνα! Κάποτε, θέλαμε δε θέλαμε, μας ένωνε ο φασισμός στη ρημάδα τη φυλακή, όπως οι αλεπούδες στα γουναράδικα.

Νίκος Φιλικός, «Ο καπετάνιος». Από τη στήλη _Ζωή και πάλη_. Ριζοσπάστης, 28.9.1982


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 17, 2013)

Μου προκαλεί, πάντως, εντύπωση το ότι για τον ενδεχόμενο αποτροπαϊκό χαρακτήρα της φράσης δεν έχει γραφτεί ούτε λέξη. Αλλά, βέβαια, άλλα τα διακυβεύματα της τρέχουσας πολιτικής συγκυρίας.

Άραγε, όταν οι Ιταλοί σε στέλνουν στο στόμα του λύκου, δείχνουν τον αιμοβόρικο χαρακτήρα ή την αυτοθυσία τους; ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2013)

Εννοείς, Ρογήρε, ότι δεν γράφτηκε έξω ή ότι δεν γράφτηκε εδώ; Γιατί είχα την εντύπωση ότι είχα καλύψει αυτή την οπτική γωνία και προφανώς δεν το έκανα σωστά...



drsiebenmal said:


> [...] Εγώ, πάντως, την καταλαβαίνω κάπως σαν λαϊκή, παροιμιακή παραλλαγή του «καλό βόλι!» και με αυτή την έννοια, μπορεί να ταιριάζει παντού όπου κάποιος δείχνει τη διάθεσή του να αγωνιστεί μέχρι την τελική νίκη, αδιαφορώντας ποιες μπορεί να είναι οι συνέπειες για τον εαυτό του.



Και βλέπω με ενδιαφέρον στο #14 του Εάριον ότι αντίστοιχη ερμηνεία έδινε και ο «Ρ» του '47: Σαν το «καλό βόλι» του 1821. Αλλά και το εκεί απόσπασμα από τον «Ρ» του '82 επαναφέρει την άμεση σύνδεση με τις αλεπούδες...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2013)

Αφήστε ήσυχους τους γουναράδες!






!!!!!!!!ΑαααααααααααΑ!!!!!!!!

Ευτυχώς, είναι λαϊκό κορίτσι!

Και για την ιστορία που επαναλαμβάνεται σαν φάρσα, δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιη η προέλευση της φράσης, αγαπητή κυρία βουλεύτρια.


----------



## sarant (Jul 17, 2013)

Μου προεξοφλείτε το αυριανό θέμα, οπότε μοιραία θα πάρω κι εγώ κάμποσα απ' όσα γράψατε.

Πάντως, Δόκτορα, δεν έψαξες καλά τον Πολίτη. Έχει μια πολύ κοντινότερη παραλλαγή της παροιμίας, αλλά ο αθεόφοβος την έχει όχι στην αλεπού (όπου έψαξα πρώτα), όχι στη γούνα, αλλά... στο "ανταμώνω".

Τ' αλεπόπουλα ρώτησαν την αλεπού, "Πού θ' ανταμωθούμε;" "Εις του γούναρη την κάδη"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 17, 2013)

sarant said:


> Πάντως, Δόκτορα, δεν έψαξες καλά τον Πολίτη. Έχει μια πολύ κοντινότερη παραλλαγή της παροιμίας, αλλά ο αθεόφοβος την έχει όχι στην αλεπού (όπου έψαξα πρώτα), όχι στη γούνα, αλλά... στο "ανταμώνω".


Ε, το ομολογώ... Πού να το φανταστώ; (Έψαχνα και στο τυπωμένο...)


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 17, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εννοείς, Ρογήρε, ότι δεν γράφτηκε έξω ή ότι δεν γράφτηκε εδώ; Γιατί είχα την εντύπωση ότι είχα καλύψει αυτή την οπτική γωνία και προφανώς δεν το έκανα σωστά...
> 
> 
> 
> Και βλέπω με ενδιαφέρον στο #14 του Εάριον ότι αντίστοιχη ερμηνεία έδινε και ο «Ρ» του '47: Σαν το «καλό βόλι» του 1821. Αλλά και το εκεί απόσπασμα από τον «Ρ» του '82 επαναφέρει την άμεση σύνδεση με τις αλεπούδες...



Θα μου επιτρέψετε να πω, με όλο το θάρρος, ότι το "καλό βόλι" δεν παραπέμπει και τόσο στο αποτροπαϊκό στοιχείο. Είναι πάντως αλήθεια ότι δεν αναφερόμουν στην εδώ συζήτηση, αλλά σ' αυτήν του "έξω κόσμου" όπου γινόταν ο κακός χαμός. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2013)

Εγώ ήθελα να αναφερθώ στο αποτροπαϊκό στοιχείο (στο #9), αλλά δεν είχα ώρα για τα κιτάπια μου και το μυαλό μου σταμάτησε στο _Break a leg_. Αλλά είναι αυτό ακριβώς το στοιχείο που θα ήθελα να ερευνήσω σε διάφορες γλώσσες. (Να δούμε αν θα το πιάσει ο Σαραντάκος.)


Παρέμπ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ς-apotropaic-designed-to-avert-evil-influence


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2013)

Rogerios said:


> Θα μου επιτρέψετε να πω, με όλο το θάρρος, ότι το "καλό βόλι" δεν παραπέμπει και τόσο στο αποτροπαϊκό στοιχείο.
> ...


Για το _*καλό βόλι*_, εκεί πάμε οι καλοβόλοι εκηβόλοι, στην ευχή. :)


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 18, 2013)

παρόμοιο στο νόημα: _άμα ζήσω θα τους γαμ*, και άμα πεθάνω θα μου κλάσουν τον π*_.

που το αυθεντικό πρέπει να 'ταν: _Αν γίνω καλά θα τονε χαλάσω εγώ αυτόν που με βάρεσε. Εάν ψοφήσω, κλάστε μου τον μπούντζον_

βάζω στοίχημα πως θα ακουστεί στη βουλή..."εμείς απαντάμε περήφανα με τα τελευταία λόγια του Καραϊσκάκη..."


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2013)

Ραντεβού και στου Σαραντάκου, με το ίδιο θέμα σήμερα.


----------



## sarant (Jul 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Εγώ ήθελα να αναφερθώ στο αποτροπαϊκό στοιχείο (στο #9), αλλά δεν είχα ώρα για τα κιτάπια μου και το μυαλό μου σταμάτησε στο _Break a leg_. Αλλά είναι αυτό ακριβώς το στοιχείο που θα ήθελα να ερευνήσω σε διάφορες γλώσσες. (Να δούμε αν θα το πιάσει ο Σαραντάκος.)
> 
> 
> Παρέμπ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ς-apotropaic-designed-to-avert-evil-influence



Δεν το έπιασα καθόλου το αποτροπαϊκό, αλλά έχει ψωμί για ιδιαίτερο θέμα.


----------



## MAKIS (Jul 19, 2013)

Ώρα σας καλή. 
Υπάρχει μια παλιά παραπονεμένη ιστορία. δεν θυμάμαι από ποιον την έχω ακούσει, ήταν μια από τις μορφές των έντιμων διανοούμενων αριστερών της νιότης μας, που έχει εκλείψει. Πρέπει να την άκουσα στα πρώτα χρόνια της μεταπολίτευσης. Δεν την θυμάμαι ακριβώς αλλά ήταν κάπως έτσι.
«...Παλιά όταν πήγαινα στο κόμμα αποκαλούσε ο ένας τον άλλο ''σύντροφε'', αργότερα ''συναγωνιστή'' ή ''τοβάριτς'', ''ΕΔΑΙΤΗ'', ''Λαμπράκη'', ''πιονιέρο'', ''ΕΠΟΝΙΤΗ'' κλπ. Τις προάλλες πέρασα από την ΚΟΒΑ και μια συντρόφισσα με ρώτησε ''καλέ ποιος είσαι εσύ;...»
΄Ετσι και ο σύντροφος βουλευτής θυμάται τον Βελουχιώτη να το έχει το παρλεβού και το αντάμωμα έγινε ραντεβού...


----------



## Zann (Jul 19, 2013)

Νοηματικά η φράση "θα ανταμώσουμε στα γουναράδικα" μου φαίνεται το αντίθετο του "θα σας ταράξουμε στη νομιμότητα".

(Συγχωρήστε μου το κατ' εξαίρεση πολιτικό σχόλιο.)

Παρεμφερές. Με τους πολιτισμένους διαλόγους στη Βουλή αναρωτήθηκα από πού να έρχεται η λέξη βωμολοχία και ήξερα πού να ψάξω.

http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/09/05/bomoloch/#more-7134


----------



## Zazula (Jul 19, 2013)

MAKIS said:


> ''τοβάριτς''


Μπορεί έτσι να γράφεται, αλλά "ταβάριτς" προφέρεται.


----------



## sarant (Jul 19, 2013)

MAKIS said:


> Ώρα σας καλή.
> Υπάρχει μια παλιά παραπονεμένη ιστορία. δεν θυμάμαι από ποιον την έχω ακούσει, ήταν μια από τις μορφές των έντιμων διανοούμενων αριστερών της νιότης μας, που έχει εκλείψει. Πρέπει να την άκουσα στα πρώτα χρόνια της μεταπολίτευσης. Δεν την θυμάμαι ακριβώς αλλά ήταν κάπως έτσι.
> «...Παλιά όταν πήγαινα στο κόμμα αποκαλούσε ο ένας τον άλλο ''σύντροφε'', αργότερα ''συναγωνιστή'' ή ''τοβάριτς'', ''ΕΔΑΙΤΗ'', ''Λαμπράκη'', ''πιονιέρο'', ''ΕΠΟΝΙΤΗ'' κλπ. Τις προάλλες πέρασα από την ΚΟΒΑ και μια συντρόφισσα με ρώτησε ''καλέ ποιος είσαι εσύ;...»
> ΄Ετσι και ο σύντροφος βουλευτής θυμάται τον Βελουχιώτη να το έχει το παρλεβού και το αντάμωμα έγινε ραντεβού...



Η ιστορία υπάρχει, αλλά όχι ακριβώς έτσι -το "Εδαΐτης" ποτέ δεν ήταν προσφώνηση, η ΕΔΑ είχε το "φίλος" αλλά νομίζω όχι σε προσφώνηση παρά σε αναφορά ("θα διαφωνήσω με όσα είπε ο φίλος Ηλιού"...)

Πάντως, για την αντικατάσταση της καλής αντάμωσης από το "ραντεβού" πρέπει να έχει παιξει ρόλο κι ένα δημοφιλές τραγούδι ραπ ή λόου μπαπ ή όπως αλλιώς τα λένε των Social waste, όπου και ο στίχος "με τον Τζαβέλλα ραντεβού στα γουναράδικα"


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2013)

sarant said:


> ...
> Πάντως, για την αντικατάσταση της καλής αντάμωσης από το "ραντεβού" πρέπει να έχει παιξει ρόλο κι ένα δημοφιλές τραγούδι ραπ ή λόου μπαπ ή όπως αλλιώς τα λένε των Social waste, όπου και ο στίχος "με τον Τζαβέλλα ραντεβού στα γουναράδικα"








Επειδή σαμπλάρει τον «Ακροβάτη» των Χαΐνηδων (η φράση στο 3:20). Μια αδυναμία στον Βελουχιώτη την έχουν οι Social Waste.


----------



## Earion (Nov 3, 2013)

_Άρης Βελουχιώτης: το δίλημμα_. Ντοκιμαντέρ (1981). Σκηνοθεσία, σενάριο Φώτης Λαμπρινός, αφηγητής Γιώργος Σαμπάνης, μουσική ενορχήστρωση και διεύθυνση Λουκιανός Κηλαϊδόνης.

00:16:50-0:17:30 : Αφηγείται ο Περικλής (Γιώργος Χουλιάρας)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItUuUVpZyso&feature=youtu.be&t=16m50s


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2013)

Στο απόσπασμα που αναφέρεις ακούγεται μια παροιμία που δεν την έχω ξανακούσει ποτέ (πως φαίνεται ότι δεν είμαι από περιοχή καλλιέργειας σιτηρών):
_ κι εμείς κακό χερόβολο, κι εσείς κακό δεμάτι_
Με πληροφορεί το ιντερνέτιο οτι σημαίνει ότι κανένας από εμάς δεν κάνει σωστή δουλειά, ότι δεν μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε, αλλά χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως με τη σημασία ότι κι οι δύο είμαστε σε δύσκολη θέση.


----------



## stathis (Nov 27, 2015)

Άλλο ένα παράδειγμα χρήσης της φράσης:




Μου αρέσει να σκέφτομαι ότι η επιλογή της συγκεκριμένης γουνοφορούσας δεν έγινε τυχαία, δεδομένου του (φαινομενικού ή μη) φλερτ της με τον Σύριζα εδώ και καμιά διετία.


----------

